# guinness and cigars



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

would you think or know if a guinness would or dose go well with cigars im going to ireland for a fishing trip and thats all im going to drink down there and was hpoing itull go well with some of my sticks im using as payment


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I do it all the time!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

yep I think they work pretty well together


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good combo to me.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

just dont plan on smoking in the pubs.


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

I think that beer would go great with a cigar. Let us know how the combo is and how your trip went.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

I drink Guiness all the time with cigars at Robustos. Just don't try anything light hearted, as the Guiness tends to overpower the cigar. I always go for a strong flavored maduro with it.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Guiness and full-bodied cigars are the way to go. You can't get much better than that .


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i was just there, and to tell u the truth, erase what flavor you have as guiness that you drank here. it is a totally different beer and it is incredible, it tastes so much different that normally i wouldn't drink one here cause of its bitter (yet delicious) taste, but over there it is almost sweet so i would say yes.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

God drinks Guinness!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I am not a fan of guiness and cigars. Bitter beers IMO take away from the experience.

Keep in mind I LOVE guiness.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> i was just there, and to tell u the truth, erase what flavor you have as guiness that you drank here. it is a totally different beer and it is incredible, it tastes so much different that normally i wouldn't drink one here cause of its bitter (yet delicious) taste, but over there it is almost sweet so i would say yes.


I've not had Guiness in England but in America they make two kinds of Guiness, Draft and extra stout and they couldn't be more different.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I've not had Guiness in England but in America they make two kinds of Guiness, Draft and extra stout and they couldn't be more different.


indeed, but Extra Stout is not available in Draft beer at a bar i dont believe. so most of the time if one buys the draft in can/bottle or at the local bar is more than likely the Draught selection of the brand. But even the Draught in England and in Ireland is must sweeter tasting than it is here, it has to do with time (transportation time to the US) and believe it or not the taps at local bars that give it a taste we know and love.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I've not had Guiness in England but in America they make two kinds of Guiness, Draft and extra stout and they couldn't be more different.


criddler draught to me is less acidic in taste and has a larger creamey head that lasts longer the extrer stout is a much more acidic taste with little head and i just dont like it without the head its nothing but a nasty taste that burns my throat


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

canney said:


> just dont plan on smoking in the pubs.


yep what has britian come to not being allowed to smoke in the pub WTF its a tradition to sit down to a pint and have a smoke my dad well he dosent smoke but my grandad he would do it evreyday after work and we dont even have the option to have some pubs just for smokers thats what ive been hearing a lot of of late for the goverment to allow certen pubs to open just for smokers but no i say its thanks to the damm EU thanks brussels thanks a lot


----------



## keith-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

alanf said:


> Guiness and full-bodied cigars are the way to go. You can't get much better than that .


Areed


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

In Houston, you can either go to a local B&M that will let you BYO, or there's Downing Street Pub or the Smoke Inn. Both of those are still able to have smoking in their establishments.

And Guiness and cigars are always a good combination, IMO. Just not if you're trying to taste delicate flavors and nuances of change.


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd smoke some full-flavored stuff. A Perdomo Habano Maduro would go GREAT with a pint of Guinness (actually, it dos go GREAT as I've made this pairing just this weekend.) It goes even better after a nice NY strip marinated in Jamison. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Being from the Bahamas I know guinness goes good with conch, but have yet to have it with a cigar. The guinness over there taste better than the stuff I get in the US though.


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

Also try Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Rogue Chocolate Stout, Sammy Smith Oatmeal Stout.

All good with cigars!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Guinness would go great I think with a maduro. You should bone up on drinkin the stuff before you go, though, so your palate filters out the bitterness. I drink that stuff so much, it tastes like chocolate milk to me now.

But even if you don't get all the bitterness out, it should help to accentuate the sweetness of the cigar. Check out Rob's article on cigar-drink pairings for more on this line.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t478...b-xii-the-science-of-cigardrink-pairings.html


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

wingo said:


> Also try Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Rogue Chocolate Stout, Sammy Smith Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> All good with cigars!


I Did a Young's Double Chocolate Stout w/ a RP Edge tonite.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

wingo said:


> Also try Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Rogue Chocolate Stout, Sammy Smith Oatmeal Stout.
> 
> All good with cigars!


I Did a Young's Double Chocolate Stout w/ a RP Edge tonight


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

guado said:


> I am not a fan of guiness and cigars. Bitter beers IMO take away from the experience.
> 
> Keep in mind I LOVE guiness.


As far as your bottled Guiness imports, I find the "Extra Stout" to be a lot more bitter than the "Draught."


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I personally wouldn't drink a stout with a cigar. I tried it the other night--Goose Island Oatmeal Stout and Oliva G Maduro. It was like the two cancelled each other out, and the flavor was diminished in both.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

A pint of the black gold! I love that stuff. As other have stated, I also try to only smoke a maduro or full flavored cigar. 

I saw a great shirt about Guinness, it read, " Guinness, the beer you've been drinking for."

Since I told my cousin we have Irish in us, he drinks a ton of it. I have to get him into fine cigars next.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't miss this one also...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Don't miss this one also...


I just called around to find some of this stuff. The reponse I get is that this is only available in the winter. Is that true?


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Crap - it is listed as a seasonal...
http://www.brooklynbrewery.com/beer/


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn, this thread has been tortuous. I started out thinking I might find some new combo of smokes and fine ales, stout, hefe's etc. But by the time I got to the end I am now salivating for a Warsteiner dunkel with a Gurkha Louie the 13th. Or a Paullaner double bock w/ a Monte #2... I can't stand it much more, I'm going to have to leave work early just so I can start drinkin' and smokin'

Has someone already created a thread w/ beer and smoke combos?


----------



## Mstopka200 (Jul 16, 2021)

Guinness and Cohiba cigars


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Finally, after waiting 14 years, he has his answer
Boy, that was brutal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

Tha Criddler said:


> I do it all the time!


What sticks do you smoke with it usually? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

thegraduate-cl said:


> i was just there, and to tell u the truth, erase what flavor you have as guiness that you drank here. it is a totally different beer and it is incredible, it tastes so much different that normally i wouldn't drink one here cause of its bitter (yet delicious) taste, but over there it is almost sweet so i would say yes.


I know right there is literally no comparison anywhere. It’s sad because I don’t drink it over here anymore because it’s just disappointing compared to the homeland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

